# Ball Pythons > BP Breeding >  How to set up an egg tub

## LadyOhh

So, I was asked to do this by a friend, and have FINALLY gotten around to doing it.

Here we go!


Begin with a tub that you KNOW will fit in your incubator. I use 6qt tubs for the most part. If you can use a larger tub, feel free to do so! 



Secondly, make sure that you have enough substrate. I use the vermiculite/perlite mixture, as it works for me, and I managed to get some weird sized vermiculite this year.

Here is the super fine stuff



Here is the extra large stuff



Here is perlite. Make sure that the perlite you are using is does not have fertilizers in it, as it will NOT make your eggs grow any better, but rather make it much worse  :Wink: 



Now with my situation, I have basically taken equal parts of these three and mixed them together. Depending on the type of vermiculite you use (typically the size in between the two I use), you may not have to use perlite at all. I do because the small super fine stuff is practically sandlike.

Here is a dry mixture of all of the three parts. It will be dusty, so be careful. Make sure to mix it evenly thruout.



Now add water. 

THIS IS THE TRICKY PART.

DO NOT add so much water that you can squeeze water out of your substrate. Add enough that you can squeeze it into a ball, it not fall apart, and it does not leak water. Also enough water so that you can easily break your substrate ball into pieces again. 

Here are a couple examples of that.







Now if you put too much water in, add more substrate. Just keep on keeping on until you get it right. 

Then add eggs (photo not included in this, as I didn't have eggs to put in the box yet)

Take some Glad Press N' Seal or something similar (generic brand is TOTALLY FINE  :Smile: ) and cover the box





Place the top on firmly.



And there you go!

Hope this is helpful to some...

----------

_Aes_Sidhe_ (08-10-2011),AKballs (10-14-2011),AlextheBallPython (04-17-2009),_Andybill_ (03-05-2012),Andylee11 (03-25-2016),_Anya_ (05-12-2012),Artistry Exotics (09-13-2009),_bigballs_ (07-08-2010),Black_dragon (02-21-2012),BPMIKE (05-28-2009),_BPSnakeLady_ (11-05-2014),Brent857 (08-18-2013),BrianaK (08-02-2010),_broadude_ (11-07-2008),catfish307 (09-16-2010),_ColinWeaver_ (12-21-2009),_Coopers Constrictors_ (03-25-2012),_DC Reptiles_ (07-02-2010),DooLittle (03-19-2013),embrit345 (03-23-2017),erinherington (01-29-2012),exiled reptile (03-28-2010),Focal X (06-03-2011),freddybpr (03-01-2010),glitternrainbows (12-05-2013),h&tmaster (12-04-2011),_icygirl_ (02-05-2009),ilovemyballs (10-19-2009),_Jason Bowden_ (06-23-2011),_jben_ (04-15-2010),jdornak (08-09-2012),jmiles50 (10-07-2013),_JMinILM_ (04-07-2013),joeballpyt (12-21-2011),_Jyson_ (02-01-2009),Kaorte (11-23-2009),_Kysenia_ (04-26-2009),ly1369 (02-23-2011),maudie (05-03-2015),maze031 (08-22-2015),Megg (07-06-2015),_Mr. Constrictor_ (06-13-2009),Ms_jojo (05-07-2013),_Mustang5_ (05-30-2015),muzikfreakah (08-10-2011),MyBPsAreRad (05-25-2017),Neal (09-18-2013),necrotic.vvolf (03-22-2016),NotaMallard (03-06-2010),ParmleyStyle (02-17-2010),_Patrick Long_ (02-24-2009),Paysons Bps (06-17-2010),pds0303 (04-29-2012),_pythontricker_ (10-12-2009),qinw (08-01-2010),_Ridinandreptiles_ (10-03-2012),_Ronniex2_ (07-19-2017),_Royal Morphz_ (10-17-2009),_scutechute_ (05-13-2011),_se7en_ (05-14-2016),_SGExotics_ (01-19-2009),_shaunwithbite_ (02-25-2010),ShortstackJack (07-01-2013),_SpencerShanks_ (02-14-2010),_steveboos_ (12-07-2009),_stickyalvinroll_ (01-25-2010),Strtaylor (04-20-2010),TaylorS (10-30-2009),_thatkindofgirl_ (02-05-2009),_the_rotten1_ (03-05-2017),TriniBP (11-06-2011),_Turbo Serpent_ (10-17-2009),VicShell (05-11-2011),Whitney (03-06-2009),wibihihi (02-23-2016),wicz58 (01-20-2014),XGetSome (02-20-2009),x_gilmore_x (03-12-2010),_Zedd_ (11-02-2010),zoiexpieds (10-11-2008)

----------


## rabernet

Good job Heather! I have stickied it!  :Very Happy:

----------


## littleindiangirl

Sweet! Great thread Heather!  :Good Job:

----------


## Somed00d

Great post!!!

I would like to add my 2 cents.  When your adding the water if you add equal parts of water to substrate by weight it should get the mixture near perfect.  now here is my super secret method:
put the empty egg tub on the scale, zero the scale.  Add the dry substrate taking note of the weight. Then add the water until the weight is double what you started with, voila perfect amount of water.

Also,  you want your substrate to be as sterile as possible so working with latex gloves or really clean hands is worth a mention.

Richard

----------

Badgemash (12-20-2012),Christopher Pilgrim (08-20-2011),DooLittle (03-19-2013),jdornak (08-09-2012),joeballpyt (12-21-2011),Jonas (06-05-2013),JRust (06-02-2017),Megg (07-06-2015),nimblykimbly (01-20-2013),Sammiebob (11-05-2014),shaundouglass135 (03-11-2017),ShortstackJack (07-01-2013),TaylorS (10-30-2009),TriniBP (11-06-2011),vankmen. (10-07-2013),_whispersinmyhead_ (05-31-2013),_Zedd_ (11-02-2010)

----------


## West Coast Jungle

Great post Heather, I spent many worried nights when I first started(Is the mix to wet? to dry?)

Richard the only problem with mixing equal parts is many nuseries(like mine) store the vermiculite outside and can be damp from rain or bone dry so I prefer Heathers way of doing it by feel in case the mix varies.

----------


## sho220

> Great post!!!
> 
> I would like to add my 2 cents.  When your adding the water if you add equal parts of water to substrate by weight it should get the mixture near perfect.  now here is my super secret method:
> put the empty egg tub on the scale, zero the scale.  Add the dry substrate taking note of the weight. Then add the water until the weight is double what you started with, voila perfect amount of water.
> 
> Also,  you want your substrate to be as sterile as possible so working with latex gloves or really clean hands is worth a mention.
> 
> Richard


I read many times that big breeders re-use substrate over and over for several years just scooping out the nasty spots and never have issues...so I'm not sure rubber gloves are necessary...

----------


## OhBalls

Awesome post Heather!  Thanks for the great info!  :Good Job:

----------


## sho220

What's the purpose of the cling wrap?

----------


## Somed00d

> I read many times that big breeders re-use substrate over and over for several years just scooping out the nasty spots and never have issues...so I'm not sure rubber gloves are necessary...


totally true, i just said its worth a mention  :Smile:    I know a few that bake the substrate in the oven to make sure its clean and others that reuse the same substrate and its still moist from previous years.  




> Richard the only problem with mixing equal parts is many nuseries(like mine) store the vermiculite outside and can be damp from rain or bone dry so I prefer Heathers way of doing it by feel in case the mix varies.


Never thought of it that way,  I have not seen damp vermiculite myself but as you said its more than possible.


Richard

----------


## Argentra

Sweet post!! Perfect timing, too, as I should be starting some breeding this coming winter.  :Very Happy:  I'm marking this one!

----------


## frankykeno

The way I test the vermic/perlite mixture is to squeeze it like Heather says and make sure no water drips out and it condenses like that but when you poke it, it immediately collapses.  That seems to be the just right amount of moisture.  You'll get a real workout mixing the dry mix then adding the water.  You need to mix and mix and if you think you're done, mix some more LOL.  I think that step can't be overstated since you want the water you add completely and evenly incorporated into the dry mixture.

Just to add to your excellent write up Heather here's a couple of pictures of clutches set up in a vermiculite/perlite mixture like yours.....

----------


## frankykeno

> What's the purpose of the cling wrap?


It helps keep the humidity in with the eggs without a lot of condensation dripping down on them.  We air our eggs by removing the lid and lifting a corner of the cling wrap about every 3 to 5 days.  Once they hit day 45 we remove the cling wrap all together and just pop the lid every day for a few seconds to air them (you'll see a lot more condensation developing at this point as they approach their hatching date).

----------


## Dave763

If you use the light grate on top of the subsrate you can add a lot of water to it. This way you will never have to worry about a to wet or to dry subtrate.I use 6qt tubs with press and seal.The eggs are never in contact with the substrate. The humidity levels stay at or near 100% because of the large amount of water in the substrate.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (06-08-2016),hwrobleski13 (01-01-2016),Megg (07-06-2015),_Otolith_ (08-31-2011),qinw (08-01-2010),Sammiebob (11-05-2014),_Zedd_ (03-16-2014)

----------


## sho220

I used Hatch-rite straight out of the bag and it worked great... :Smile:

----------


## rabernet

> I used Hatch-rite straight out of the bag and it worked great...


I did as well, and love Hatchrite, and will continue to use it. This post is still excellent for those who decide they'd rather use vermiculite/perlite!  :Good Job:

----------


## Wh00h0069

> I did as well, and love Hatchrite, and will continue to use it. This post is still excellent for those who decide they'd rather use vermiculite/perlite!


I also used Hatch-Rite and it worked great.

----------


## Dave763

Hatchrite here too. Although I bet just water alone would work just fine,as long as the eggs were not in direct contact with the water.
Temp and humidity are the key factors. The air in the egg box will hold x amount of water at say 89f. No more. Once this point of saturation is reached, thats it,you're there.
If the eggs are not in contact with a substrate there is no chance of drying out the eggs from to dry a mix,or even worse getting it to wet and rotting the eggs.

Just my .02 cents

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

Great post heather... Ill have to remember this... But when i start breeding i'll be calling you and having you come help lol

----------


## ADEE

Where can you get hatchrite?

----------


## LadyOhh

Hatchrite is sold online by several suppliers, but the original person who markets it is Alex Hue.  :Smile:

----------


## rabernet

I bought two bags from Pangea Reptiles and my third bag from NERD when I was up there.

----------


## boost3d05

so i take it the humidity levels in the tub should be 80-100%?

----------


## atp151415

yay heather!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i knew it wouldve become a sticky because it is very helpful  :Very Happy: 

thank you so much you rock

----------


## Wh00h0069

> Hatchrite is sold online by several suppliers, but the original person who markets it is Alex Hue.


I think it sells for around $12, but I was lucky enough to find it for $8 per bag online. The bags are 2 pound bags. I used about 1 1/4 - 1 1/2 pounds for each 6qt tub. Hope this helps.

----------


## frankykeno

If you attend reptile shows you can often find a vendor there selling it.  If you attend the monthly show in Taylor, MI I believe one or two vendors there generally have it available.

----------


## ADEE

:Very Happy:  Think we will find any hatchright at daytona?

----------


## ADEE

:Smile:  Thank you for this tutorial!!! We just set our first egg tub up and it went off without a hitch thanks to you!!  :Good Job: 

We used perilite and vermiculite

----------


## Darkice

I poke small holes in the bottom of my egg tubs so the excess water drains out. Makes it fool proof.

And for substrate i switched to Calcined clay. It holds on to water longer and its easier to tell how wet it is because the color changes from light tan (Dry) To dark brown(Wet)

This is where i got it.
http://www.dallasbonsai.com/store/calcined_clay.html

Hands down the best hatching substrate ive ever used.

----------


## Hyper Joe

> It helps keep the humidity in with the eggs without a lot of condensation dripping down on them.  We air our eggs by removing the lid and lifting a corner of the cling wrap about every 3 to 5 days.  Once they hit day 45 we remove the cling wrap all together and just pop the lid every day for a few seconds to air them (you'll see a lot more condensation developing at this point as they approach their hatching date).


Talking about the condensation dripping. I have seen this method(cling wrap/press-n-seal) but I have noticed sometimes it will bow towards the center of the wrap which will direct the condensation(droplets) towards the center where the eggs normally are. Then you have drips on eggs. Please elaborate on how to prevent this so those going to try this method do it properly. (like me possibly..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

----------


## t-Roy

> Talking about the condensation dripping. I have seen this method(cling wrap/press-n-seal) but I have noticed sometimes it will bow towards the center of the wrap which will direct the condensation(droplets) towards the center where the eggs normally are. Then you have drips on eggs. Please elaborate on how to prevent this so those going to try this method do it properly. (like me possibly.. )


If this is the case, I would lay a couple paper towels on top of the eggs. Would that be ok?

----------


## bobbyd6929

> Take some Glad Press N' Seal or something similar (generic brand is TOTALLY FINE ) and cover the box


so there is no need for air holes what-so-ever? 

I have a 340g 08 normal female and when she is of size age and weight I would like to possibly pick up a male Spider to mate her with and I just want to make sure I do everything correct!

----------


## LadyOhh

> If this is the case, I would lay a couple paper towels on top of the eggs. Would that be ok?


Yes, that would be fine. Just make sure to pay attention to the paper towel wetness.




> so there is no need for air holes what-so-ever?


Nope. As long as you burp the tub maybe once a week, you'll be fine.

----------


## Shadera

Thanks for the excellent walkthrough H.  I've got my fingers crossed I'll need this very soon.   :Please:

----------


## thatkindofgirl

This is a great thread!!! Thank you Miss Heather, I'm takin lots of notes!!! :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## t-Roy

> Yes, that would be fine. Just make sure to pay attention to the paper towel wetness.


OK.. To add to that for even more safety, I would set the box tilted so if there are condensations wanting to drip, they would all slide to one side where the eggs aren't placed before they ever get a chance to drip..

----------


## t-Roy

OK. So with this process all done with eggs inside, plastic wrap on top, and lid closed, all I need to do is put heat tape on the box for heat and wait for eggs to hatch right? So I don't need to make or buy an incubator right???

----------


## greghall

I do think you need a incubator,at least go buy a havabator.

----------


## t-Roy

So whats the point of this egg tub if I need an incubator? Sorry. Im a noob. Do  I put this egg tub inside an incubator?

----------

qinw (08-01-2010)

----------


## t-Roy

> So whats the point of this egg tub if I need an incubator? Sorry. Im a noob. Do  I put this egg tub inside an incubator?


comon. someone help a newbie understand.  :Embarassed: 
I learning so I can do things right when it happens. I have bps but never bred them.

----------


## LadyOhh

> OK.. To add to that for even more safety, I would set the box tilted so if there are condensations wanting to drip, they would all slide to one side where the eggs aren't placed before they ever get a chance to drip..


Don't tip the eggs unless you want them to die. They need to be level and in a consistant environment, as they have an air bubble in the egg that if it moves or ruptures, will kill the embryo.




> OK. So with this process all done with eggs inside, plastic wrap on top, and lid closed, all I need to do is put heat tape on the box for heat and wait for eggs to hatch right? So I don't need to make or buy an incubator right???


You need an incubator. 




> So whats the point of this egg tub if I need an incubator? Sorry. Im a noob. Do  I put this egg tub inside an incubator?


You can't incubate eggs just in an incubator alone. You need humidity and stable substrate as well, which is why we have this thread right here..... THEN you put it in the incubator...that is running at 89 degrees or so evenly.

----------


## Hyper Joe

My 2 pennies...

Penny 1 - In my opinion Hovabators are not good for more than a few BP eggs(3 or less). The size of an average BP egg and the closeness to the heat source in the hovabator may cook the eggs. Hovabators are excellent for smaller eggs like colubrids.

Penny 2 - Tilting the egg container as Heather explained is not a good idea if you do it. She mentions this because there are people out there that will tilt their egg tubs at a 45 degree angle. Which definitely is a NO NO!  
However, if you tilt one end slightly like 1/16-1/8 of an inch higher then the other end then this minute angle "should" be enough to direct the droplets to the lower end. And this should not have an adverse affect on the eggs.
I have not tried this method myself I am just assuming this would be ok.* See below * 

* With my engineering background in Common Sense and my Masters in Logic I figure my assumptions are correct. If you disagree please refer to rule number 1. ** See Below **

** Rule # 1 - Joseph is always correct **

Heeheehe. 
For those of you that don't know me I am just joking about rule#1.

----------

Sammiebob (11-05-2014)

----------


## 2kdime

This is a great thread :Salute:

----------


## dmaricle

just out of curiosity if im running my incubator at 89-90 is the temo in the egg box the same or does it vary by a degree or so?

----------


## dr del

Hi,

I think the best idea would be to have the thermometer probe in the egg box and use that to help set the thermostat setting for the incubator - I don't know how long it takes between adjustments for things to stabilize though.


dr del

----------


## Clear

Well I bought a het albino that was possible gravid. After about 2 weeks I figured she wasnt gravid and decided not to build an incubator. 4 weeks later I now have a clutch of surprise eggs. I ran out and grabbed a wine cooler, thermostat that should be here tomorrow. But I can not find perlite without some additives in it. My question is can you use just vermiculite?

----------


## LadyOhh

> Well I bought a het albino that was possible gravid. After about 2 weeks I figured she wasnt gravid and decided not to build an incubator. 4 weeks later I now have a clutch of surprise eggs. I ran out and grabbed a wine cooler, thermostat that should be here tomorrow. But I can not find perlite without some additives in it. My question is can you use just vermiculite?


Yes you can, but be very careful of the water/substrate mixture  :Smile:

----------


## Clear

What do you mean with the mixture? It should just be damp and not soaked right?

----------


## LadyOhh

> What do you mean with the mixture? It should just be damp and not soaked right?


Same technique in checking your vermiculite water mixture.

Clump it up, make sure no water squeezes out, and test it by touching it with your finger. If it breaks apart easily, then you are good.

----------


## Bluebead

or use light grid to keep the eggs off of the medium.

----------


## Clear

Gotcha, I just sterilized the tubs, washed them, dried them and re-washed. I will test the mixture once they are dry. Hopefully my thermostat will get here soon! Thanks for the guide!

----------


## Littlemansboids

> What's the purpose of the cling wrap?


To make sure that you maintain the humidity and all as well as the water not all evaporating and going bone dry.

----------


## yukon

never tried to breed  my bp's but thinking of it ..have ?wouldn't just putting flex watt under tub to heat it remove need for incubator?

----------


## LadyOhh

> never tried to breed  my bp's but thinking of it ..have ?wouldn't just putting flex watt under tub to heat it remove need for incubator?


No, that would just leave room for way too many variables in the tub itself. 

You could do it, but it would be a possible problem with keeping the temps even and stable.

----------

yukon (08-09-2009)

----------


## Lolo76

Thanks! So, should I go with these plans? http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showthread.php?t=71770  :Good Job: 

And how early should I set it up? Not until she is ready to blow, or sooner?

----------


## Lolo76

Oh... I just skimmed that egg tub thread, and it's for putting _inside_ an incubator.  :Very Happy:  Do you know of any good links for making my own?

----------


## merdcme

what about air for the hatchling?

----------


## LadyOhh

> what about air for the hatchling?


After they hatch and you want to leave them in the incubator, you can take off the press and seal to allow for air flow. 

I personally immediately take them out when they hatch and sex them and put them in individual tubs.

----------


## AcePythons

Quick question - I've noticed on all the YouTube videos I've watched that when people use a grate, they usually lay the eggs out one by one because they've caught them early enough. If you catch your eggs after they've all stuck together, is the grate still an OK idea?

----------


## LadyOhh

> Quick question - I've noticed on all the YouTube videos I've watched that when people use a grate, they usually lay the eggs out one by one because they've caught them early enough. If you catch your eggs after they've all stuck together, is the grate still an OK idea?


As I don't use the grate method, I would not be comfortable in answering this question, but I would assume it would be fine as long as the ambient temps are still 89-90 degrees and the humidity is fixed.

----------


## shaunwithbite

the info , i've been lookin for... thanks!!!

----------


## Big Gunns

> It helps keep the humidity in with the eggs without a lot of condensation dripping down on them.  We air our eggs by removing the lid and lifting a corner of the cling wrap about every 3 to 5 days.  Once they hit day 45 we remove the cling wrap all together and just pop the lid every day for a few seconds to air them (you'll see a lot more condensation developing at this point as they approach their hatching date).



This is critical. BG knows many rookies that have suffocated their snakes by not giving them air later in incubation. It's one reason BG likes to keep a couple small holes in his boxes. As long as there is not too much air circulation in your incubator, they won't dry out too fast with a couple small holes. BG recommends this(small holes) for people that are very busy and may forget to give their eggs air. :Good Job:  Just make sure they don't dry out. That's almost as bad.

----------

_Jason Bowden_ (06-23-2011)

----------


## qinw

my country has an average temp all round of 82-88 degree and humidity of 85%. im thinkin of juz using a heat pad below my egg tub to heat it to a constant temp of 88-90 degree becos in my country weather i m confident of maintaining the temp.. so do i still need a incubator? :Confused:

----------


## snakesRkewl

> my country has an average temp all round of 82-88 degree and humidity of 85%. im thinkin of juz using a heat pad below my egg tub to heat it to a constant temp of 88-90 degree becos in my country weather i m confident of maintaining the temp.. so do i still need a incubator?


Yes, 6 degree swing in temps is too much IMO

----------


## qinw

> Yes, 6 degree swing in temps is too much IMO


but.. isnt an incubator is the same as a heated egg tub? when it can stay a constant temp n high humidity in the egg box..

i can use a spare room n maintain the temp at 84-85 constant.. n heat the egg tub to 88-90.. so is juz like a big walk-in incubator..

----------


## qinw

sorry but if i really wan to get an incubator.. can i get this?

http://www.asby.com.sg/mini.pdf

is the cheapest in my country.

----------


## slitheryz

All good posts thank u's  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Shawnfireball

wait.. you dont need holes in the box?

----------


## Jason Bowden

I agree to have a couple small holes in the tub for air freshness, etc.  The developing snakes need air/oxygen.

QUOTE=Big Gunns;1300411]This is critical. BG knows many rookies that have suffocated their snakes by not giving them air later in incubation. It's one reason BG likes to keep a couple small holes in his boxes. As long as there is not too much air circulation in your incubator, they won't dry out too fast with a couple small holes. BG recommends this(small holes) for people that are very busy and may forget to give their eggs air. :Good Job:  Just make sure they don't dry out. That's almost as bad.[/QUOTE]

----------


## Shawnfireball

what if they do dry out? what would you do then? Do you mist the eggs? or the vermiculite?

----------


## Jason Bowden

Don't mist the eggs, just pour a little water into the vermiculite mixture.

I do have a couple small holes in my incubator tubs, but GOOD LORD, did I just quote BG.  When he sees that his head will be as big as a basket ball.  LOL

Edit:
I just wanted to add that I think we all do this a little different.  Nothing is written in stone.  I will say that I observe my incubator, it's temps, it's humidity, etc just as much as I monitor my snakes.

----------

Shawnfireball (06-23-2011)

----------


## muzikfreakah

Is press and seal the same as wax paper? :-)

----------


## LadyOhh

> Is press and seal the same as wax paper? :-)


Nope.. Wax paper will not stick or seal.

----------


## muzikfreakah

Any substitute for that? Don't think we have that here in the Philippines  :Sad:

----------


## LadyOhh

> Any substitute for that? Don't think we have that here in the Philippines


You can do a pane of glass or something (plastic wrap?). Anything to keep the seal completely closed.

----------


## muzikfreakah

Got it, we do have plastic "seran" wrap, thanks  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## roughshod

How bad is a perlite with fertilizer in it? I was thinking of doing a 1/2 hatchrite 1/2 perlite with the perlite on the bottom, but does the fertilizer part really matter then? Does this set up sound like a good idea?

----------


## LadyOhh

Fertilizer will contaminate the eggs and possibly kill them.

----------

dr del (10-26-2011)

----------


## roughshod

Well I'm definitly not using that then!

----------


## Bigfish1975

2011 was my first season breeding and after lots of questions, videos and forums I used the following method:

Tub was dependent upon clutch size, I used a 6 qt. for my 4 egg clutch and 15 qt. for my 12, 8 and 10 egg clutches. I cut the plastic egg crate to fit the bottom of the box. I used vermiculite only, mine was sealed and dry as a bone. I used equal parts vermiculite and water (by weight) mixed thoroughly. Being my first time, a went by weight as opposed to feel. I placed the egg crate on top of the mix and laid the eggs on the crate without separating the eggs until later on the incubation process. Honestly, I was just to nervous to separate them until after they had sweated quite a bit. I put the lid on the box. I didn't drill holes or use any cling wrap. I labeled the box, placed the box in the incubator, marked the calender and that was basically it. I looked in on them every 3-4 days, opened the lid for a little air. I separated the eggs probably around 44-45 days. I had 34 eggs, all pipped between 51-52 days. They were out by 53-54 with only one poor little guy that had some deformity and died. I also prepared the boxes and had them in the incubator for 1-2 days before I expected eggs to by laid. Hope this helps, good luck everyone.

----------

_STjepkes_ (03-06-2014)

----------


## adamsky27

I read the entire thread, thank you for the write up! Could somebody pm me where you buy your vermiculite/perlite online? There aren't any local shows that I will be attending, and I will be needing this very soon.

----------


## adamsky27

> I read the entire thread, thank you for the write up! Could somebody pm me where you buy your vermiculite/perlite online? There aren't any local shows that I will be attending, and I will be needing this very soon.


I searched around and found that most get this locally at places like Lowes.

Thanks again for the write-up!

----------


## RedViper

Great Thread  :Very Happy: 

Im new to this site and this is my 1st post

Im planning on Breeding my BP's end of this year and this Thread has Helped LOADS  :Good Job: 

Thanks all  :Cool:

----------


## Andybill

Awesome! I didnt know if what materials I would need. Its seems really simple. Thank you!

----------


## Coopers Constrictors

Great write up and very helpful comments. I plan on breeding next season as well and this really helped clear up a lot of questions!

-Jeremy

----------


## lance

great thread but do you put any holes in the tub???

----------


## frost0214

this is just superb!  :Smile:  

quick question: do you put airholes in the container?

----------


## BAIIPYTHON

Press & seal cuts down on condensation on the lid right?

----------


## Coleslaw007

> Press & seal cuts down on condensation on the lid right?


No, the press n seal is going to get condensation on it, it's too keep the humidity in.

Sent from microwave using Tapatalk 2

----------


## BAIIPYTHON

> No, the press n seal is going to get condensation on it, it's too keep the humidity in.
> 
> Sent from microwave using Tapatalk 2


Ok. So if I'm not using and have enough humidity don't bother using it. Right?

----------


## Coleslaw007

I personally would use it. My first clutch I didn't use it at first and my eggs started to dimple. Started using it and they plumped back up. I used the substrateless incubation method, which I feel more comfortable with, but I think it should be about the same either way.

Sent from microwave using Tapatalk 2

----------

BAIIPYTHON (08-18-2013)

----------


## BAIIPYTHON

> I personally would use it. My first clutch I didn't use it at first and my eggs started to dimple. Started using it and they plumped back up. I used the substrateless incubation method, which I feel more comfortable with, but I think it should be about the same either way.
> 
> Sent from microwave using Tapatalk 2


Well I just put the eggs in the incubator yesterday. Is it safe to take the egg box out and put it on now?

I have air wholes around the egg tub to keep the humidity perfect. Would these wholes be causing more condensation?

----------


## BAIIPYTHON

I took the lid off and noticed condensation already building to the point it ran off when I turned the lid. I put a paper towel across the tub then put the lid back on. So any water dropping will hit the paper towel instead of the eggs. 

Your thoughts????

Also I figured try this vs press and seal cause this way will collect any water dripping. Press and seal with still allow water to drip.

----------


## BAIIPYTHON

Adding the paper towel took care of the condensation building up on the lid & dripping. My question is does anyone else do this?

----------


## jporter617

home depot  thermo rock, med grade.  500g X 500g of water  and your done!

----------

Kjewell89 (10-16-2016)

----------


## Neal

Very nice writeup. I still need to find some tubs but I have to wait for the incubator.

----------


## pyroRAPTOR

Can i use heat mats inside a refrigerator with a thermostat to hatch my ball python eggs??
This will be my first time to hatch ball python eggs...

----------


## PDWPythons

Sure - I don't see why not.  Most folks use 12" Flexwatt connected to a good T-stat, but I'd imagine if you can get the heat pad to keep the temp constant, it would work fine.
Whatever you do, don't put the egg box directly on top of the heat pad.  Just use the pad to get the internal ambient temp up to 89 degrees.

----------


## Downey.J

Is there any hole on the top?

----------


## reptile dad

I understand you don't want water dripping on the eggs I assume to keep mold from growing on the eggs. But it seems to me there wouls be a lot of condensation on the lid in a sealed container and you are bound to get some water drops on the eggs ,if that happens what do you do ? Im guessing just use a paper towel and gentle soak up the water droplet but im not sure.

----------


## dr del

If you are getting a lot of moisture sitting the tub at a slight angle can make it drain harmlessly down a wall.

----------


## Sammiebob

This thread is old and amazing. Thank you reptile dad for reviving it. I do have a question about hatchrite, people have been saying that they just put the eggs on the hatchrite, but do you mix it with water? I don't know who the humidity would get up if there wasn't any water, but I don't know how to mix it. Also, where do you get that egg crate stuff? The plastic thing that you put the eggs on top of so that they don't sit directly on the eggs

----------


## CeeJay

Granted its been a while since someone added to this thread but I'll chip in.  I use the vermiculite instead of the grate because when my female has them in her coils they will become unbalanced when I remover her.  With the vermiculite you can build around the eggs so that they are just as level as they were in the female's coils.  You can't duplicate that with the grate, they will tip over.

----------


## tcutting

this classic and awesome thread has but 1 issue. its so old the original posts photos arent there anymore. anyway to do and update to fix?

----------

GalaxyMom (08-07-2018)

----------


## MushroomMang

I wish I could see the pictures lol. Thread is 10 years old so I understand but I'm just getting into snake keeping and every important thread is super old and the file host is expired.  :Sad:

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> I wish I could see the pictures lol. Thread is 10 years old so I understand but I'm just getting into snake keeping and every important thread is super old and the file host is expired.


I will make a new DIY this week for egg tub setup.  :Good Job:

----------

dr del (08-10-2018),GalaxyMom (08-11-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (08-10-2018)

----------

